

In the past 30 years, 96% of income growth has gone to the richest 10% of the US - kunle
http://www.businessinsider.com/income-inequality-charts-2011-10?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2Falleyinsider%2Fsilicon_alley_insider+%28Silicon+Alley+Insider%29

======
ecounysis
"From 1981-2008, average incomes grew by a healthy $12,000. But a shocking 96%
of that growth went to the richest 10% of the country. Only 4% of it went to
the other 90%."

We are trained to stretch everything - laws, resources, work hours, employee
benefits, you name it - to be profitable and make money. We can think of all
kinds of schemes and business models to legally extract wealth - whether it is
adjustable rate mortgages with balloon payments, absurdly exorbitant executive
compensation packages, interest rate swaps, bailouts to subsidize the
worthless yet powerful, or government contracts. We think that because
something is legal it is right. Being legal is a very low standard when you
are the one making the laws. Just because we can doesn't mean we should. This,
in my opinion is a major problem with the American economy right now. The most
powerful people and businesses appear to be more interested in extracting
wealth than in creating wealth.

